# Blast and Cast Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

This past week duck hunting and fishing has been good. Started the second split opener of duck season Saturday and Sunday good duck hunts and limits of speckle trout. Monday and Tuesday The ducks left the marsh so we went fishing Cold water made slow fishing Monday but temps rose and Tuesday put together a good catch. Thursday Friday same slow on the ducks they flew away hopefully this next front will bring some more birds down. NO DUCKS GO FISHING! Speckled trout biting slow presentation on the bottom with plastic and live shrimp did the job. 
Had some regulars and a couple of new people all from the FORUM all good people and a great time in the GREAT OUTDOORS.
CAPT GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569 www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Destin Realtor (Nov 24, 2008)

Great trip as usual Capt. Gene, we had a blast and looks like we timed it just right. Thanks again and see you again soon.


----------

